# Old Movies



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

not sure if anyone else here likes old movies like I do. I see Lost Horizons is coming on TCM tomorrow morning at 7am.i got the clock on timing. hopefully it's the 1937 one . love Ronald Coleman! I got an old tape of him and greer garson in Random Harvest. got it practically wore out. most of you are probably too young though to bother with that stuff. ~Georgia


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Lost Horizons was required reading for me in junior high school. After we all had read it, we got to watch the movie.

Shangri la!


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

too bad they lost about 15 min of it. somewhere around the middle if I remember correctly from the last time I saw it which was a few years ago. afterward I read about it somewhere that it was lost. ~Georgia


----------



## Falfrenzy (Aug 20, 2018)

Does TCM edit down movies to fit time schedules? I maximized my free Amazon Prime trial last month and watched a bunch of the 1950-1980s movies they have in there, commercial free.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

I love old movies but not just the ones from the 30s and 40s. Lots of great films from the 50s and 60s. Nearly all Hitchcock films get another viewing as well as Cary Grant. Loved Father Goose, Charade, Operation Petticoat. And of course Gary Cooper. Friendly Persuasion is one of my all time favourites.


----------



## geo in mi (Nov 14, 2008)

Jimmy Stewart. ..."W, why...why, ...yes Ma'm...I, uh rekon I autta get goin'"

He always got the most gorgeous leading ladies.....

And I haven't seen it in ages....Dum tada dum, Dum tada dum... dum ta dum....Victory at Sea


Geo


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Alan Arkin. Always loved his performances. The Russians Are Coming is one of our favourite films.


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

Gone With the Wind,and Giant . That's one from the 30s and 1955


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

1918 not old. made in 1985. A Horton Foote story. Still a good movie. I know many of the places it was filmed.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

never heard of that one. so many good movies though. I'm watching Our Vines Have Tender Grapes right now. for some reason I would much rather Margaret O'Brien than Shirley Temple. always have. but that's just me. i'm sure there are many who like ST better. got a few more lined up for tonight. we are having freezing rain later and I never go to bed when that's going on. ~Georgia


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

My first wife had a ST when I took her into a strip joint. She was 17 and I was 19


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I had a green grasshopper


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

should have had a hurricane, or a zombie


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

what does all that mean? st,grasshopper etc.


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

ST is a drink, named after the child star. So are the others.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

ok i found a book in the bar belong to Andrew called a guide to pink elephants with all different drinks. Bacardi buck and stuff like that.i found Zombie also. he use to mix up drinks for guests but i didn't have a clue. ~Georgia


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

I'd sort of like to hear some suggestions for good "old" movies. I have about run thru those with which I am familiar. Watched Charade the other night, found that some others mentioned here could not be found on You Tube.


----------



## ydderf (Dec 15, 2018)

Singing in the rain with Gene Kelly.
The flying Tigers with John Wayne.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

i'll watch anything with john wayne in it. I've watched a few movies today because it's -22C and too cold to go out. Louis Pasteur was on earlier and the young Lincoln. the agony and the ecstasy is on now. ~Georgia


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

Sydney Poitier is on now In The Heat Of The Night. TCM


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

newfieannie said:


> i'll watch anything with john wayne in it... ~Georgia


My sister's husband will watch ANYTHING with John Wayne, and has a serious hero worship going on. In fact, one entire room of their house is called "The John Wayne Room"....has **all** his movies, clips of old interviews with him, posters of him, a lifesize color cardboard cutout of him. Even John Wayne on velvet, remember those? Remember those John Wayne plates that you could get a new "exclusive collector" plate every three months, got them too. John Wayne pillows, pictures, statues, carvings, throws...and God only knows what else, I am overwhelmed when I just point my nose in the direction of the room.

Now to be fair, they also have a "dog room" for their dogs, and the dog's belongings, they have 7 dogs after all. I can understand the dog room, the John Wayne room, not so much...probably because there IS so much.

Mon


----------



## RideBarefoot (Jun 29, 2008)

Seven Brides for Seven Brothers- love that one!


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

bet people would pay to see that room. I know I would.

another bitterly cold day. my friend Doris wanted me to go over for some kind of celebration at her church. I can't even go out to the recycle. I 'm putting all my cans,plastic and whatnot for the last 2 days in a grocery bag. still I wont complain. summer is still to come and it could be like last year.

nothing on TCM that I fancy today. going to look for some movies on youtube. I was looking for witness for the prosecution with Charles Lawton and tyrone power. theres a remake but i dont like the actors in that one.I've seen it I don't know how many times but still could watch it again.

another one they don't have on youtube that I want to find is Hobsons choice with Charles and john mills when he was younger. Brenda de Banzie does an excellent job in that. I could watch that and then immediately watch it over again. I might find the tape on Etsy or e bay. I still got my old VCR.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

I thought I had seen all of john Wayne's movies but I guess I haven't. saw one last night called legend of the lost with Sophia loren and rosanna brassi. likely there are more. ~Georgia


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

MAMMY, Cherlys like that.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Just finished From Hell to Texas With Don Murrey. I think he bumped himself off. Am I right. Was he on Alias Smith and Jones?


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

You thinkin of Peter Duel.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

yup, your right.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

I wish I could find the fighting kentuckyans. (spelling is wrong I know) all I can get on you tube is the trailer. every time they get to 800 miles more to go I turn the volumn up as far as it can go. good thing it's winter time and the windows are all closed .

I wish I could find the tape. likely on ebay but I cancelled my pay pal . one of these days I got to get to Kentucky. so many places I want to visit in the US. its high time I started. sometimes I think that I'm reincarnated from someone who lived in the US way back in time.

I'm watching Randolph scott now. anyone else like RS. this one goes back to 33. I usually don't watch them that far back because they are hard to watch. but it's from Zane Grey books so I watch it. ~Georgia


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

The Fighting Kentuckian

They have it on Youtube, but will cost you $2.99 to watch it.





Mon


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

I see a lot of these that you have to pay for Mon but I don't have paypal anymore. if that's the way you pay. maybe it's netflex which I don't have either. i'll check it out thanks! ~Georgia


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Georgia, Ebay and Amazon both have the movie you want, Fighting Kentuckian.

I imagine my sister has it, and I have thought of asking her, and if she would make a copy. However, her computer is a MacIntosh, so not sure that would work for you. If you'd like me to ask her, I will. I do think they have all Wayne's movies, because I remember some were very hard for her to find.

Mon


----------



## popscott (Oct 6, 2004)

Great site for a bunch of free old movies

http://free-classic-movies.com/index.php


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

called my son today. he has hundreds of them stored in his basement from a guy who use to rent them. this was years ago and he thinks he might have it. we'll see. ~Georgia


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

The first few times I watched operation petticoat it was on black-and-white late night TV.
I have to admit a lot of things made a lot more sense after watching the movie in color!


----------



## vickinell (Oct 10, 2003)

After reading this thread, I watched " Friendly Persausion" on YouTube. When I was a kid I loved Operation Petticoat. I checked it out from the library a few years ago and enjoyed all over again. There were parts that I did not remember from my childhood.

So, when I have the time I will watch more. My grandson can't believe I haven't watched Singing in the Rain.


----------



## 101pigs (Sep 18, 2018)

Oxankle said:


> I'd sort of like to hear some suggestions for good "old" movies. I have about run thru those with which I am familiar. Watched Charade the other night, found that some others mentioned here could not be found on You Tube.


I hve watched many western movies on youtube. Old and new and other movies also. A boy and his dog, i have watched a couple times. Many old movies i watched as a kid i have watched on youtube. Some from the 1950's are funny.


----------



## 101pigs (Sep 18, 2018)

newfieannie said:


> I thought I had seen all of john Wayne's movies but I guess I haven't. saw one last night called legend of the lost with Sophia loren and rosanna brassi. likely there are more. ~Georgia


Watched many John Wayne early movies on youtube.


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

POPSCOTT: LOL, I have been watching movies off your "free classic movies". I watch them on my computer and I've been working down the calendar. Some of the old silent movies have left me laughing my head off. Also, some of those marked "pre-code" which have much more racy content, even though silent or just after sound came in. 

For example; railroader walks into a diner, slaps the waitress on the behind and tells her to bring him something sweet and hot. Waitress of course has a sharp come-back. They managed to make those silent movies funny.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I watched all of Hoppys movies


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

Please forgive the vague description...I am trying to find out the name of a movie that I saw when I was quite young.
It was a black and white drama. I believe it took place in the orient on some sort of plantation. The main character, a wealthy woman, had an affair, and I think shot her lover...yet she got off...the lover's wife wrote her a note which took her on a strange journey of revenge.. it all seemed so exotic. 
Does anyone know what I am talking about?


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

not sure roadless which one you are thinking of. there are 2 a lot alike. could be the one staring bette davis and Herbert marshall. set in India "The Letter". I don't recall what the second one was called. Herbert marshall starred in the secret garden with Margaret O'Brien etc. he's an excellent actor.~Georgia


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

That is it! 
The Letter..thanks Georgia! .


----------



## MELQ (Feb 27, 2011)

Every Sat night I watch Svengoolie on METV.He is the host and shows all the classic monster movies. He also tells stories about the movie or the actors which I find interesting. I just watched The Creature from the Black Lagoon.


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

I have been writing down the names of the movies you all suggest, and I find that many of them are restricted, copyrighted and available only as rentals to me since I di not subscribe now to any service. Just looked up "THE LETTER" and it may or may not be available, certainly is there to be rented. 

I can get more on my computer than off You Tube.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Yeah Chuck, I watched Dodge City a couple years ago. Wanted to watch it again. Cant now without paying for it.


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

Oxankle said:


> I have been writing down the names of the movies you all suggest, and I find that many of them are restricted, copyrighted and available only as rentals to me since I di not subscribe now to any service. Just looked up "THE LETTER" and it may or may not be available, certainly is there to be rented.
> 
> I can get more on my computer than off You Tube.


I saw that The Letter can be rented, but I will check out the library first.
I did listen to a radio broadcast of it on YouTube last night, never did that before. 
I rather enjoyed it but would like to see the visuals again, it seemed so exotic to my young mind.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

MELQ said:


> I just watched The Creature from the Black Lagoon.


I meant to watch that but forgot to change the channel when it was time for it to start.
It's funny to think about how scary those movies were the first time I saw them.


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

I watched the 1929 version of THE LETTER tonight. Black and white, did not know rthe actors but screenplay was by W. Somerset Maugham, which caught my eye. It was a downer for me--I sympathized with the husband, poor devil.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

when they remade it in 1940 they must have used some of the same actors. I see a younger Herbert marshall is on the 29 one as well. can't watch that one. too old.

lots of good movies on TCM last weekend Ben Hur and stuff like that. course I've seen it many times but something like that I can watch again. "whatever happened to baby jane" is on now. Little foxes was on previously. another one with Herbert Marshall. ~Georgia


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

I'd love to see "Sentimental Journey" made in 47 with Maureen o'hara and john payne. I can only get the trailer on youtube. there is a later one "The gift of love" with lauren Bacall . it's more or less the same. that one I can get on youtube. first time I saw the 47 one I was 13. probably paid 10 cents at our movie theater. I've only seen it once more since that. ~Georgia


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

I'd love to see "the Bad seed" again. not on youtube., that kid was mean! I hated her. which of course means she was a great actress ~Georgia


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

You are a gold mine of information, Georgia. Thanks, I will search for all those mentioned.

The 1929 "LETTER" came in perfectly on you tube, though of course sound and lighting were not anything like our modern movies. That Caucasian made up as a Chinese woman was chilling.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

good one for you to watch Chuck would be Craig's wife. rosalind Russell and John Boles if I'm not mistaken. I can see you now with a wife like that. she wouldn't last long.

I've always thought john boles was a good actor. he starred in Stella Dallas with Barbara stanwyk and another good one where the mother was trying to take custody of his son. just can't recall the name now. and I think he was also in Frankenstine(SP) but it would have been in the early 30's I think. I don't know if any of these are on youtube. that reminds me I must look see if Barbara is on youtube. she did a couple of really good ones with Fred MCmurray. ~Georgia


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

Oxankle said:


> I watched the 1929 version of THE LETTER tonight. Black and white, did not know rthe actors but screenplay was by W. Somerset Maugham, which caught my eye. It was a downer for me--I sympathized with the husband, poor devil.


The one I watched was with Bette Davis.
I sympathized with the husband too.


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

Hey, guys and gals! Last night I found the complete, in color, OPERATION PETTICOAT on you tube! Stayed up past my bedtime to watch it. That is one entertaining piece of work. Georgia; of those five you listed yesterday I think I can get four.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

street of chance from 42 Burgess Meredith. such a good actor. even when he was that young. ~Georgia


----------



## vickinell (Oct 10, 2003)

emdeengee said:


> Alan Arkin. Always loved his performances. The Russians Are Coming is one of our favourite films.


Have you seen him in See No Evil, with Audrey Hepburn? Love that movie!
[


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Yes. That film was fantastic and terrifying and so well acted that I was completely in the moment. I actually stood up in the movie theater and yelled "look out!" which scared the woman in the seat ahead of me so that she threw her popcorn all over the man in the seat ahead of her. I must find this film and see if it is still as scary. 

I lived near Audrey Hepburn in Switzerland. Saw her once. She was even more beautiful in person and so incredibly dainty.


----------



## SLADE (Feb 20, 2004)

I just watched shakiest gun in the west. Corny but I really enjoyed it. I even laughed aloud.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

"The Southerner" (1945) was a favorite of mine. Just looked, they want like $10 for it anymore.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

MELQ said:


> Every Sat night I watch Svengoolie on METV.He is the host and shows all the classic monster movies. He also tells stories about the movie or the actors which I find interesting. I just watched The Creature from the Black Lagoon.


Some are really good, some are stupidest movies ever made. I mean like low budget tv movies from 70s. And they seem to rerun same movies over and over.


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

Brando in ONE EYED JACKS
Looking at RANDOM HARVEST in a few.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

I don't think I've seen the southerner. who stars in that? Random harvest is a lovely movie! I got the tape of that.

I was thinking today about how I use to watch Dragnet with sargent Friday. found it on youtube. been watching on and off for a few hours. ~Georgia


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Can I just say, "High Noon"!!!!!!! (1952)

Gary Cooper
Lloyd Bridges
Grace Kelly
Lon Chaney, Jr.
Harry Morgan
Lee Van Cleef
Jack Elam


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

oh I see now. I read the plot. Zachary Scott and betty field. I've seen it a few years ago. that was a good one. ~Georgia


----------



## vickinell (Oct 10, 2003)

SRSLADE said:


> I just watched shakiest gun in the west. Corny but I really enjoyed it. I even laughed aloud.


Don Knotts always makes me laugh.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

I'm watching Brigadoon later tonight. my favorite musical. I got the tape of that . paid over 20 dollars not counting shipping. still have my old VCR.

along the same line is Somewhere in Time and Forever young. got those tapes also. love time swept movies and books ~Georgia


----------



## 101pigs (Sep 18, 2018)

emdeengee said:


> Yes. That film was fantastic and terrifying and so well acted that I was completely in the moment. I actually stood up in the movie theater and yelled "look out!" which scared the woman in the seat ahead of me so that she threw her popcorn all over the man in the seat ahead of her. I must find this film and see if it is still as scary.
> 
> I lived near Audrey Hepburn in Switzerland. Saw her once. She was even more beautiful in person and so incredibly dainty.


Love them old movies. I was very young when (The Thing) came out in 3D


----------



## 101pigs (Sep 18, 2018)

HermitJohn said:


> Some are really good, some are stupidest movies ever made. I mean like low budget tv movies from 70s. And they seem to rerun same movies over and over.


In the 50s-60s there were only a couple good movies a year. The rest were B grade movies. (High Noon) was top movie.
A lot in Spanish with English sub-writing at the bottom of the screen. A lot of Spanish movies in the LA , Ca. area because a that time there where a lot of Spanish folks.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

vickinell said:


> Don Knotts always makes me laugh.


That a boy, Luther!


----------



## vickinell (Oct 10, 2003)

HermitJohn said:


> That a boy, Luther!


I am not familiar with that quote, I was just remembering him in the Andy Griffith Show and other shows I have seen.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

newfieannie said:


> oh I see now. I read the plot. Zachary Scott and betty field. I've seen it a few years ago. that was a good one. ~Georgia


Yea, Zachary Scott, thats the one.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

vickinell said:


> I am not familiar with that quote, I was just remembering him in the Andy Griffith Show and other shows I have seen.


The Ghost and Mr. Chicken quote.


----------



## vickinell (Oct 10, 2003)

HermitJohn said:


> The Ghost and Mr. Chicken quote.


I have seen that one, many years ago.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

I laughed so much today I almost split my sides! in between cooking for my son for easter I'm watching All in the family. you wont find anything on like that these days. it wouldn't fly. everything has got to be so politically correct.

I haven't found anything worth watching since I got television back again last year. I'd get rid of it except I'd go back to paying 30dollars more. I watch some old movies on TCM and forensic files. that's about it. good thing I discovered youtube. wasn't there another show after "Edith"died called Archie's Place? must look for that ~Georgia


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Never Cry Wolf is fun.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

i hadn't heard of that one but i found it and bookmarked it to watch later tonight. thanks! ~Georgia


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

newfieannie said:


> I laughed so much today I almost split my sides! in between cooking for my son for easter I'm watching All in the family. you wont find anything on like that these days. it wouldn't fly. everything has got to be so politically correct.
> 
> I haven't found anything worth watching since I got television back again last year. I'd get rid of it except I'd go back to paying 30dollars more. I watch some old movies on TCM and forensic files. that's about it. good thing I discovered youtube. wasn't there another show after "Edith"died called Archie's Place? must look for that ~Georgia


I didnt watch it but think Archies Place was where he had a hispanic girlfriend and ran a bar? Maybe he bought Kelsie's Bar from the original series as I think he continued in same house? There are two subchannels that show oldies on broadcast tv in my area. Think ANTENNAtv and MEtv. They swap some shows back and forth but usually MEtv has best ones. But think ANTENNAtv currently has Archies Place and Alice.

Sometime back I got a deal on complete Perry Mason series on dvd. I gotta start watching those in order from first episode. Be nice see them without being hacked up for commercials or shown in mish mash fashion, sometimes young Ramond Burr and sometimes a much older one. The earlier ones were better. Later ones became more just formula to extend on previous success.

Even worse something like Beverly Hillbillies. Started off quite clever with the uneducated Hillbilly family wiser than the rich city slickers. but then they dumbed them down and was quite boring. If they had dumbed Jethro down any further they would had to lock him in the attic.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

I remember the first time I saw All in the Family. I was shocked at the comments and language but laughed like mad. I think that it is the opposite. The show opened the door for people to say what they were thinking and show how they were actually behaving. And this led to many changes and the way we are today which is to be mealy mouthed politically correct and at the same time even viler than in the past.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

2001, A Space Odyssey, Breakfast at Tiffany's, Gone with the Wind, Stand by Me, ET, The Godfather, The Terminator and The Princess Bride are all movies I would watch again.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipe...(1963).webm/Charade_(1963).webm.480p.vp9.webm

I think Cary Grant was little old for playing romantic interest opposite Audrey Hepburn, but Charade was fun movie.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

Archie Bunker meets Sammy Davis. omg that was funny! good thing I did all my cooking and cleaning this morning. laughter is supposed to be good medicine .releases all those endorphens or whatever it releases.

I haven't laughed so much in months! wonder I hadn't looked for that show long before this. I've seen them all before and I know exactly what's coming and I still practically roll off my chair. not sure what that says about me but at this point I don't care.~Georgia


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

watching Rage at Dawn with Randolf Scott. 55. i don't recall seeing this one although I've seen most of his movies.i might remember seeing it as i go along. doesn't matter i got no trouble watching his movies over. nobody fits a horse better than RS.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

just watch the movie Beyond this Place. 59. starring Vera Miles and Van Johnson. I read the book by a j Cronin many years ago in my early teens. it was a readers digest book dad had in his library. I enjoyed the movie but not as well as the book. ~Georgia


----------



## 101pigs (Sep 18, 2018)

newfieannie said:


> just watch the movie Beyond this Place. 59. starring Vera Miles and Van Johnson. I read the book by a j Cronin many years ago in my early teens. it was a readers digest book dad had in his library. I enjoyed the movie but not as well as the book. ~Georgia


The movies must times not as good as what you had in mind.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

I find with the movies they either add or take away something important from the book. I guess they think it makes it more interesting . I'm a book person anyway. I can hide myself in a corner with a book and get lost for hours. can't do that with a movie. ~Georgia


----------

